# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Stłuczenie piszczela / opuchlizna

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam..

10 dni temu stłukłem sobie piszczel, dostałem 20 kilową deską.

Najpierw noga napuchła, po 4 dniach opuchlizna zeszła do stopy . . 

Kiedy już myślałem zdrowieje (mogłem prawie normalnie chodzić) noga zaczęła boleć nawet kiedy usiadłem . . . 

Jeśli trzymam ją poniżej poziomu serca czuje jakby miała wybuchnąć.

Jest takie jedno duże wypuklenie gdzie siedzi cała opuchlizna.

Od wczoraj zacząłem mocno wiązać bandażem elastycznym i opuchlizna z stopy wróciła do tego wypuklenia . .

Czuje że jakby było trochę lepiej, nie boli tak kiedy stoje, siedzę.

Aktualnie cały czas  leże w łóżku i czekam kiedy to zejdzie, smaruje maścią Ibuleve Maximum Strong 3 razy dziennie.

Opuchlizna z nogi w sumie zeszła, z stopy też . . Ale nadal jest ta "gula" wydaje się większa niż kilka dni temu ale chyba dlatego że cała opuchlizna tam zeszła.

Nie jestem pewien czy tak mocno wiązać ją bandażem, czy to przypadkiem nie spowolni procesu ?

Co można jeszcze robić by opuchlizna zeszła szybciej ?

Ile to może potrwać ? Kiedy będę mógł wrócić do pracy . . ?

Oczywiście byłem u lekarza, prześwietlenie w szputlu, brak uszkodzenia kości jednak ta opuchlizna nie pozwala mi chodzić.

A od tych lekarzy tutaj nic się nie dowiem (przebywam w UK), jeśli nic poważnego się nie stanie to Ci przepiszą lek i przyjdź za 2 tygodnie.

Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## ddk

Posmaruj piszczel Altacetem, a jeśli nie masz to kompres z roztworem sody tez powinien pomóc, na obtłuczone miejsce przyłóż kompres nasączony roztworem sody. Użyj jednej łyżeczki na 100 ml (około pół szklanki wody). Teraz już nie "wiąż" zbyt mocno nogi bandażem, zrób sobie również ciepłe kompresy w postaci suchej, po 10 min.

----------


## Magik1714

Dzięki za odp . .

Zamiast Altacetu mam Ibuleve - takie same składniki.

Co do Tych okładów nie jestem pewien . . . Czytałem że właśnie zimne okłady na stłuczenie, i jeszcze gdzieś że do pod żadnym pozorem nie smarować maścią rozgrzewającą więc . . . Na pewno ciepłe okłady ?

A jeśli już to jak zrobić taki okład? Termofor ? 

I ile to może schodzić ? Tydzień ? Miesiąc . . ?

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Główne zalecenie w Pana sytuacji to:
1. okłady z Altacetu/Ibuleve/Sody
2. odciążenie kończyny
3. okłady z lodu (zawinięty w gazę, żeby nie spowodować odmrożeń)
4. noga "wyżej" -> czyli jak Pan siedzi to proszę nogę opierać na taborecie/podnóżku
5. w razie bólu niesterydowe leki przeciwzapalne typu ibuprofen -> redukcja bólu + działanie przeciwzapalne

----------


## slonik18

Kupiłem parę tygodni temu  kompres Flex marki Sanity. Przez bieganie mam ciągle jakieś kontuzje, a nawet mi się zdarzyło naderwać mięsień. Taki żelowy kompres przydaje mi się więc regularnie.

----------


## gumball

Zadowolony jestem z tego jaki efekt na moje plecy dają ciepłe okłady. Tylko trzeba je stosować regularnie, tylko wtedy taka terapia ma sens. Co do konkretnych kompresów to ja zainwestowałem parę złotych w kompresy Flex firmy Sanity. Można dostać w różnych wymiarach. Szybko się je nagrzewa i długo trzymają ciepło.

----------


## karotka31

I co udało sie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem podobnie też byłem za granicą. Na własnym przykładzie polecam jak najszybciej do dobrego lekarza, ale ja nie miałem tej możliwości, mogłem chodzić noga bolała i była lekko opuchnięta wzdłuż kości piszczelowej pojawiły się przebarwienia żółto - fioletowe po dwóch tygodniach noga odzyskała wygląd ale w miejscu uderzenia pozostał bolący obrzęk. Po trzech tygodniach ból zaczął się nasilać i pojawiło się drętwienie nogi. Zaznaczę że byłem u angielskiego felczera który stwierdził że skoro nie utykam i nie gorączkuję nic poważnego mi nie dolega. Po czterech tygodniach wróciłem do Polski i diagnoza - stłuczenie kości piszczelowej z dość znacznych rozmiarów krwiakiem. Po stłuczeniu miejsce stłuczenia należy chłodzić i umiarkowanie uciskać a kończynę trzymać pow. serca i nie przeciążać jeśli pojawi się rozległy płynny krwiak należy w ciągu dwóch - trzech dni zgłosić się do lekarza. Kiedy krwiak zaczyna się wchłaniać pojawia się ból i wtedy należy rozgrzewać. Minęły dwa lata i jeszcze odczuwam tą kontuzję ale najgorsze były pierwsze  4 miesiące. Takich kontuzji nie należy lekceważyć.

----------


## Arek4

Często mi się w domu przydaje kompres jaki kupowałam parę miesięcy temu od Sanity. Poręczny żelowy, można go łatwo oziębić albo ogrzać w zależności od potrzeby. Ja akurat mam na przykład całkiem regularne krwotoki z nosa i wtedy taki zimny okład daje mega ulgę i w chwilę potrafi zatrzymać krew.

----------


## irenka22

Zaopatrzyłam się parę miesięcy temu w dwa kompresy z żelem od Sanity – Flex. Prosta w budowie i w obsłudze rzecz a działa cuda w sytuacjach bólowych że tak to nazwę. Okład się albo chłodzi w zamrażalniku albo ogrzewa w gorącej wodzie w zależności od potrzeb. A potem układasz normalnie jak klasyczny okład w bolącym miejscu. Na stany zapalne lepsze są zimne okłady a na ból który trwa dłużej, jest stały to wtedy lepiej na ciepło.

----------


## natal11

Tanio wychodzi kupić żelowe kompresy do domu niż się męczyć z jakimiś maściami i kremami które i tak często gęsto średnio pomagają. Kompresy można w sumie na większość dolegliwości bólowych używać. U mnie najczęściej są wyciągane na zimno bo dużo jeżdżę na rowerze zwłaszcza że sezon się zaczął i czasami potrzebuję trochę podleczyć nogi.

----------


## sara34

Kompresy żelowe Flex są w porządku. Mam dwie sztuki – większy i mniejszy. Na  bóle głowy  czy bóle zębów taki okład jest w sam raz. Można go szybko przygotować, wystarczy mieć w domu lodówkę jeśli chodzi o zimny okład i mikrofalówkę jeśli chodzi o ciepły. Na ciepło to też można to w wodzie obgotować, ale jednak to mi dużo więcej czasu zajmuje i jest trochę bardziej logistycznie skomplikowane.

----------


## magdabar

Pomocne są na pewno kompresy żelowe, można je na każdy typ bólu stosować. Czy to mięśnie czy to stawy, czy ścięgna taki okład potrafi zmniejszyć ból czy nawet w ogóle się go pozbyć. Wolę okłady niż branie tabletek na potęgę. Przy bólu głowy to dobrze mi robią zimne okłady, mam kompresy Flex Sanity w 4 różnych rozmiarach. Ten mniejszy idealnie się właśnie przy krwotoku z nosa, bólu głowy czy zęba nadaje.

----------


## jnnnaa

Prowadzę kolonie z dzieciakami, dość aktywne. Jeszcze mi się nie zdarzyło, abym stłuczeń nie wyleczył kompresem Flex. Mrozi się non stop kilka kompresów. Przy łagodniejszych stłuczeniach od razu znika dyskomfort. Testowałem już w wielu przypadkach. Materiał całkowicie bezpieczny dla dzieciaków.

----------


## saranowakkk

Bardzo mi na bóle pleców pomagają ciepłe okłady, mamy w domu taki większy kompres żelowy  Flex, idealnie układa się na kręgosłupie, długo trzyma ciepło a nagrzać można go sobie w mikrofalówce co trwa z minutę może

----------


## rejj

U mnie synek ostatnio porządnie obił kolano i sam mu robiłem kompres  Flex na zimno. Fajny prosty sposób żeby zatrzymać rozwój krwiaka.

----------


## iiiii

tez  polecam  Flex mocne wytrzymałe kompresy do wielokrotnego użytku. Super sprawdzają się przy niezliczonej ilości dolegliwości bólowych. Żonie takie ciepły oklad bardzo pomaga przy okresie, ja używam ostatnio dość dużo zimnych okładów na kolano i biodro, które mi trochę ucierpiały od biegania.

----------


## WeronikaLew

Ja zazwyczaj nic nie robię, bo szybko się na mnie szybko goi

----------

